# Fiorenzato F5



## Kez (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently obtained a used Fiorenzato F5, the previous owner said it had been used in a coffee shop. Everything seems to be in working order, I have taken it apart and cleaned it out, the burrs seem fairly sharp still (though I am quite new to this so I could be wrong). As this is my first espresso grinder and I have read that a few members in this forum own or have owned this machine, I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips or general advice?

It takes a lot of effort to adjust the grind, I kind of have to get over it and use a full grip to twist the collar. Is this normal? I was able to get the thing off to clean inside obviously, and the thread didn't seem to be too gunky. Should I maybe oil it or something?

Are there any mods or adjustments that would be worthwhile for home use? In particular the current doser doesn't seem ideal for pulling single shots, would a doserless mod be difficult? (I don't have access to much in the way of power tools).

Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To loosen up the collar get a toothpick and run it through the threads - then get a toothbrush and give the thread a good scrub.

You then need to grease it. Sensible advice is to use food grade grease... I use olive oil as I have never bothered to order any grease - doesn't last forever but then it needs cleaning from time to time anyway.

Burrs should be sharp to the touch, but not quite sharp enough to cut you.


----------



## Kez (May 21, 2017)

Dylan said:


> To loosen up the collar get a toothpick and run it through the threads - then get a toothbrush and give the thread a good scrub.
> 
> You then need to grease it. Sensible advice is to use food grade grease... I use olive oil as I have never bothered to order any grease - doesn't last forever but then it needs cleaning from time to time anyway.
> 
> Burrs should be sharp to the touch, but not quite sharp enough to cut you.


Great, thanks. I will do that.









It's probably worth picking up a new set of burrs anyway, they are not that expensive. I understand Mazzer Super Jolly burrs will work fine? The doser counter thing is at around 6000, not sure how informative or accurate that is though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buy the right burrs for your grinder as the cutting pattern can vary from machine to machine and although they physically fit the space, might impair on your grind results


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Indeed, I once put three phase burs in my mazzer and the cutting pattern was too aggressive and the grinder just stalled constantly.

Can't imagine fiorenzato burrs are more expensive than mazzer ones.


----------



## Kez (May 21, 2017)

Hey, sorry to necro an old thread but I never actually resolved this! I ordered some burrs from espressoshop to fit a Fiorenzato F5, but they did not fit. I ended up getting distracted by a bunch of other stuff in life so I just carried on using the old burrs, but they are not in good shape at this point so I really do need to replace them.

However, although it is a Fiorenzato F5 I measured the burrs and they seem to actually be 63mm rather than 64mm.

















Here are some images of it and its label. I have measured the burrs with a vernier and I am getting 63x38x9.. I'm not sure if I am making a mistake here, or is there some unusual model that takes 63mm burrs?

Either way I would prefer not to order the wrong burrs again so advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kez (May 21, 2017)

Well I'm still not exactly sure why but I found some burrs for the fiorenzato doge 63 which appeared to have the exact same measurements as my burrs, so I took the plunge and bought some. They seem to be identical in every way, not just the dimensions but the cut as well. If anyone else ever comes across this issue, that worked well for me and the new burrs are doing fine. YMMV though!


----------



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi Kez

Can i ask where you got your new doge burrs from?

I have the 83mm version, and am not 100% sure which burrs fit or if i can buy any old 83mm ones.

Cheers


----------

